# green bottle flies



## colddigger (Jul 8, 2007)

why guy?

why aren't there green bottle flies for feeders/pets?

is it because of how pretty/fly they are?

as for cultures, can't i put a dead rat in a jar and put some flies in with it?

then put some netting over the jar and put it out back?

i think they'd be great beginner pets!


----------



## Ian (Jul 8, 2007)

Haha, I can just picutre a small blue bottle being kept in a tank, with twigs, and substrate. The next generation of exotic pets!

I think there is not really a huge demand for them in the pet market, and if you need flies, you can just pop down to your local tackle shop.


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2007)

Rat in a jar? Yeah and bring it in the house once it's good and full of maggots.


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

Rats in a jar work very well, just keep it away from your house.


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2007)

> Rats in a jar work very well, just keep it away from your house.


Is there anything that has been brought up on this board that you have not tried?


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

> > Rats in a jar work very well, just keep it away from your house.
> 
> 
> Is there anything that has been brought up on this board that you have not tried?


Umm, I thought you were joking :lol: 

I've been working with mantids for a while now, and as it is, this forum has encouraged me to do more outrageous things with them. So far, most of the things that have been suggested, truly have been used by me.

 :x


----------



## colddigger (Jul 9, 2007)

acually they kinda smell sweet... :?


----------



## Asa (Jul 9, 2007)

> acually they kinda smell sweet... :?


The rats?!

As kids, sometimes we would have rats tied to a string and play with them (Got it from Tom Sawyer). They smelled awful. Maybe its like that skunk smell, some hate it, some love it.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 9, 2007)

i talk of death

maggoty death


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 10, 2007)

I see green bottles flying around my house sometimes. Wikipedia, I think, said that green bottles take a longer time to become adult. I guess that explains it.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 10, 2007)

so it's perfect for a office pet then?


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 11, 2007)

> so it's perfect for a office pet then?


yeah just drop 5- 6,000 of them down the elevator shaft and you will see why  

works a treat, no work for 2 weeks - 3 months.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 12, 2007)

You know how Spiderpharm gives you so many pupae? Yeah........


----------



## Asa (Jul 12, 2007)

> You know how Spiderpharm gives you so many pupae? Yeah........


NOOO!!!!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 16, 2007)

> > You know how Spiderpharm gives you so many pupae? Yeah........
> 
> 
> NOOO!!!!


why no? im just confused.... :lol:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

> why guy?
> 
> why aren't there green bottle flies for feeders/pets?
> 
> ...


And whats so special about greenbottles...? youre not getting them for looks, its for your critters...unless you want them as pets... :roll:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

but dog poop works great for green bottles...


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2007)

I remember last year, I find baby birds on the floor behind my house. They would always fall from their nest. I put them in a jar and I like to see maggots crawl out of it.


----------

